# My new Tundra w/ an XBLADE



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

well here it is.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

WOW, Thats a mean looking truck. Nice setup


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

badass!!!!


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck with your set up, I really hope that Tundra holds up for you!


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

That thing kicks a$$........Nice truck


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice! Keep us up to date on how it does, since most of us are skeptical of Toyota's as "work trucks". All of the American brands have their certain flaws so this might be interesting to follow.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks good, but i too am interested on how it treats you. goodluck!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW that thing looks serious! very nice looking setup. im also interested in seeing how the truck handles that blade.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

I will definitely keep everyone posted on how it does. Only time will tell. I will post more pics of it later this week when my salter shows up. I ordered the new buyers TGS06 Tailgate Spreader. I am waaaaay excited to have it ready to go and clear some roads!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

It's amazing how rims and tires can make or break a truck. ( this is just me ) but I'm not a big fan of foreign vehicles or trucks for that matter but yours sure does look good, and the rims and tires are perfect !! 

If your salter was Grey or black  that would would fit the ticket !!


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

The salter is a black, here is a pic of it.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Veeerrryyy nice!!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*IM A CHEVY MAN BUT I MUST SAY THAT TRUCK LOOKS SHARP GOOD LUCK THIS WINTER*


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you add Timbrens to the front? Any other modifications? Does the plow affect your warranty?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

HOT DAMN! That's a really nice setup! DEAD SEXY!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Loni1113;616552 said:


> The salter is a black, here is a pic of it.


Your all set , you should make tons of payup with it.

Best of Luck !!


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that pic of the salter an expanded one? If not that's one big mammy jammy!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

NIce lookin rig! What kind of work are you going to be doing with it? Definately keep us posted on how she holds up.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I too am also interested in how the tundra holds up, it does look good though. still perfer chevy/ GMC


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

I thought you couldnt put that blade on a tundra i thought the truck was recommended to only have a personal plow, or light duty........


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

I love the Rockstars, i was thinking of putting them on my truck.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is bigger than recomended. The biggest recomended is the 7'6 HD. I went with the Xblade because I have the lift and all of my contracts are very close to my house. So I won't be doing much driving with the plow between jobs. I will definetely keep everyone posted on how it holds up. I was always a chevy guy before I bought this truck and so far I am liking it better than any other Chev I have ever had.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Did you do any mods to handle the weight. looks mean.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah that plow seems way to heavy for the tundra, did you photoshop that lol?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Loni1113;617220 said:


> It is bigger than recomended. The biggest recomended is the 7'6 HD. I went with the Xblade because I have the lift and all of my contracts are very close to my house. So I won't be doing much driving with the plow between jobs. I will definetely keep everyone posted on how it holds up. I was always a chevy guy before I bought this truck and so far I am liking it better than any other Chev I have ever had.


according to ematch on the fisher website that truck is only recommended for a sport duty plow or a homesteader plow.
i would say you are WAY over. lol
i only brought it up because someone i know just bought one too and they refused to put a regular plow on it. (he is quite dissappointed)

But definatley keep us informed. inquiring minds.......


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I had heard rumors that the previous style tundra, not sure if it still is the same for this model, but that the frame was built with a crumple zone and that was a hazard for plowing. Basically it implied that if you hit a snowbank, curb, whatever hard enough it would ruin your frame and total your truck I guess.

Other than that, it looks really good. Those tundras are growing on me I'd have to say. Still though sorta seems big for a half-ton, at least I think Tundra's are 1/2 tons. Again, did you do anything to beef up the front to hold the weight? I know you said you don't drive far, but still a bit of precaution never hurt anyone.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

That's one bad ass looking plow truck.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

id like to here a good compairison ,.... so if you could keep us all posted please.

the tundra is nice for managers trucks due to fuel ecom.

to make this a real "study" could you please track , number of events, how many hours plowing for the season, and type of accounts? roads? parking lots, driveways? 

this way you we could all get an idea if this is realistic for us, if your only plowing a 3 hr route, that might be ok , but im 8-10 at a min. so just so we had an idea of how much abuse your gonna put to her

nice truck otherwise - good luck


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

that looks badass man


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Toyo...008QQitemZ180302447180QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

snow plow addition?


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

bribrius;617227 said:


> according to ematch on the fisher website that truck is only recommended for a sport duty plow or a homesteader plow.
> i would say you are WAY over. lol
> i only brought it up because someone i know just bought one too and they refused to put a regular plow on it. (he is quite dissappointed)
> 
> But definatley keep us informed. inquiring minds.......


BRI, I keep telling you, my truck is the 5.7 liter DX with a 6.5 box. Put the info into ematch and it says I can put a 7.5 HD Series plow on my truck. I am over on weight with the XBlade by 150 lbs. Any other model of Tundra can only handle the Homesteader or a lightweight. But mine can handle the HD series.

Right now I only have 4 accounts as I do this on the side. 2 are H.O.A.'s and the other 2 are parking lots for some small strip mall setups. The HOA's are both right at 1/2 mile long. So I won't be doing nearly as much plowing as most of you will, but hopefully next year I will get bigger, then even bigger the year after that. HOPEFULLY!!! LOL


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice rig, very cool look.
i was lookin at them in sept, what happens if they stop production permanently? i asked a rep that question his answer, we retrained our employees so no one lost theyre job? who cares, what happens when i cant get a starter?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

when you put tundra DX in the match it auto fills regular cab which your truck is not. That is why it is saying you can run the HD plow. You have to change it to SR5 to use the double cab option. this limits you to the 7'6" SD plow which weighs 487lbs. The 8' X-Blade weighs 790lbs and either of those is minus the 60lbs of the mounting bracket. That puts you 300lbs over the recommended plow. The good thing is that if you plow alone you should be ok but your def. over weight. Truck looks bad *ss and good luck. Hope it holds up. I had an '89 toyota that I beat the p**s out of and it took everything I dished out! The engine had over 200,000 on it and ran great but the body was falling off it!


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

My truck is not the SR5 and it is not the Limited TRD. It is a work truck (DX) with an extended cab. But either way, I guess time will tell on how it works. I will for sure let everyone know.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Having a few accounts on the side, why would you take the expense of an Xblade? Don't get me wrong, as I was among the first to compliment the look. Just a head scratcher, ya know?


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

well my few accounts on the side are bringing in over 16,000 this season (all are signed to seasonal contracts and I do their lawn care in the summer) so i am still making plenty to pay for the blade. And I plan on having it for quite some time.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i know it is not the sr5 but the match will not let you select the work truck with the extended cab so your wieghts are scewed! the match also indicates that no matter what truck you select, with whatever configuration, you have a 4000# front axle. so whether it's an sr5 or a limited the plow selection is the same! it will allow an hd plow on a single cab sr5 but not an extended cab sr5. So like I said, your 300# over the recommended weight. now being an '08 what did your dealer tell you about the warranty? that's all, again, great looking truck and good luck!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking truck. The wheels make it look mean. I am still a chevy guy but I would like to also see how that thing does this season.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicest plow truck I've seen. Ever looked under one? They are BUILT. Me want.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

yearground;618157 said:


> Nicest plow truck I've seen. Ever looked under one? They are BUILT. Me want.


You haven't seem many plow trucks have you


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice looking truck good luck with her


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow that is a sweet setup. Keep us posted on how it does.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is a link to a video I made of my truck plowing. If you like it, you can soon vote for it. Thanks everyone!!

http://iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=35


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Very cool video, almost looks professional


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. Did you see the salter? I tried to keep it out of most of the shots because it isn't a fisher


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah they wont like the salter, but they should def include the last part (in a commercial or something) showing u back dragging. it leaves a real nice clean finish and shows the xblade logo clearly.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

That setup is tit's and ass! That thing looks mean! Good luck dude!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Is it me or does it look like u dont angle the plow when it should be?


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Those Fisher videos don't work for me. I think they're closed because the contest is over.

Could you post the video thru another host?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol, your not even plowing anything. plowing at speeds like that your going to crumple the toy frame real quick!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

link doesn't work


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet setup man. That is a sweet looking setup I hope it holds up well for you. That x-blade is really nice looking. I'm curious however, can someone tell me the advantage of an X-blade? I don't know how much more money they cost but what do they do that my Fisher HD won't (besides look nicer)? Just curious...


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

At those speeds? The video is sped up. It is more than twice as fast as I was really plowing. And as for the angle of the blade... It is for the video so you can see the plow rolling snow and also so you can see the logo.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i said it before and ill say it again very very cool, you have to put strobes where your fog lights would go ? colors work for me also urban assaultish. some nice sno camo graphics.


----------



## AllAmericanPlow (Oct 27, 2008)

amazing truck and great looking wheels and tires!!!


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well guys, the plow season is wrapping up for us here in Utah, and I just thought I would let everyone know how my truck worked for me this year. I didnt have a single problem! I know it is only a year into it. But I told everyone that I would keep them posted as to the longevity of my Tundra. So... so far so good. I will randomly let everyone know how she holds up over the lawn season and again next year for the plow season. Just some quick numbers. I had 4 accounts this year. One H.O.A. with a 1/2 mile of road. One Business park at just under 3 acres. A business office at about 1/2 an acre, and a dental office at 1.2 acres. My entire route at a 2 inch trigger usually took me about 3.5 hours. And like I said no problems with the truck what so ever. So anyway, I just thought I would keep you all informed. Hope your winter was as good as mine was!


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome video .I was thinking about a tundra for my next work truck.I have a ford ranger with a snowdoog.I was thinking about a toyota for my next truck .I know a guy here that has 09 tundra and he luves his to plow with .Some time the small trucks do just as good as a 3/4 ton and you save gas.I have plowed 6"heavy wet snow and 14" with mine and no problem.Hey good luck plowon.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Its looks nice. No way you were winning the Fisher Contest with that set up. You are over the front end weight. I like the Toyota's and the color you have too. It looks mean with the SS Xbloade. I heard in 2010-11 they are soming out with a 1 ton Diesel set-up. I would be interested in that..And of course they will come with gas motors.

Couple questions. Who installed the plow? Did you have to piece it together?

Found Link

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/0804dp_2008_toyota_tundra_diesel/index.html


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a local dealer put it together and install it, but being it was bigger than recommended i had to sign a waiver.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

please don't hate me for saying.....but i think buying import trucks is horrible. It's a badazz truck, but i would never buy anything other than American made trucks. 

i just don't think the country that made that truck gives a damn about us, as nice as the truck is..

If every one of us boycotted all overseas made products i think we could be the strongest in the world again.

Just my opinion.....the combo looks killer and seems to work the same.....just not for me...


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dissociative;764799 said:


> please don't hate me for saying.....but i think buying import trucks is horrible. It's a badazz truck, but i would never buy anything other than American made trucks.
> 
> i just don't think the country that made that truck gives a damn about us, as nice as the truck is..
> 
> ...


sorry to wreck this post but comments like this drive me nuts...my old boss was the same way and cracked me up when all the parks for our GM trucks all came from overseas. why arent they keeping americans working in the US building their parts? all the toyotas are made in the US making tons of jobs for hardworking americans.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Umm...the Tundra is manufactured in Princeton Indiana and San Antonio Texas. The truck is no more imported than Ford, Chevy, or Dodge from what I can see.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

what is the total percentage of product from American origin on that truck -vs- a Ford?


----------



## sayoda (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm not really a fan of the tundra, but the truck looks awesome! couldn't have picked a better plow!!!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

*I am proud to drive my American Dodge!!!*

built in Mexico


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

grnstripes;617085 said:


> I too am also interested in how the tundra holds up, it does look good though. still perfer chevy/ GMC


HERE HERE!!! although like every1 else im interested in how she holds up


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

BigDave12768;764951 said:


> *I am proud to drive my American Dodge!!!*
> 
> built in Mexico


Dodges are womens trucks!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I see what you guys are saying about the american trucks being built in other countries, but at the end of the day the money is ending up in an American company, not some jap company. I honestly could never bring myself to buy a jap truck like that. No matter how great they are or whatever I think I would just throw up. 

BUT I will say that it is a seriously slick looking truck how you have it set up! good luck!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess we'll see how much longer you guys will be able to buy American, with GM loosing more than one hundred million a frickin day! And Chrysler not far behind. At least Ford is willing to man-up to it's problems and not take handouts. Which I strongly respect!:salute:
That's why I'll never ever even think about buying any GM or Chrysler product ever again. I cannot respect anyone or any company who takes handouts from the government period.
I'll buy American, I'll buy Ford. P*ss on the other idiot American auto makers who didn't have enough sense to take shelter before the storm hit. American or not, I say let em die!
As for Toyota, I love them. My 02' Tacoma has been the best little get around fun truck ever.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Almost all I have ever owned was toyota and that is one tight looking truck! Glad you didnt have any problems, I know the wheeled the heck out of my tacoma and I didnt have any problems at all with it. I didnt plow with it but I beat the snot out of it.

Again, Nice truck!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, at least i am not alone.......

again...it looks great!....i just wish it had a different emblem on the grill....


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys I didnt post my comments to start a debate. I just had some people say they were curious on how my truck holds up. So I stayed true to my word and let people know how it worked for me. Everyone has a different opinion on everything. Some people are catholic, some mormon, some jews. Some people are dems some are repubs, some independants. Look no one is ever going to agree on all of these things, so lets just leave it at that. I like my truck. You like yours. OK COOL SETTLED.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Truck looks sweet, the 5.7 has a load of power too.
For the haters, all the auto makers are losing their shirts, toyota included.
And for the ford guy, how did they man up? they took out an enormous line of credit that is due back in 2010-2011 so they will be there begging as well.
none of the auto makers should get a dime, but the govt already gave to the private sector in terms of the banking industry and insurance companies so now where do they draw the line?


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Squires;765469 said:


> Truck looks sweet, the 5.7 has a load of power too.


fwiw - the other day I did a little hill climb test with a Toy 5.7 empty vs. my Dodge 5.7 full of firewood going up I-70 - twice (the front range and then floyd hill)... Let's just say it wasn't close, and you know who won since I'm telling you about it... wesport

ussmileyflag


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

merrimacmill;765132 said:


> Well, I see what you guys are saying about the american trucks being built in other countries, but at the end of the day the money is ending up in an American company, not some jap company. I honestly could never bring myself to buy a jap truck like that. No matter how great they are or whatever I think I would just throw up.
> 
> BUT I will say that it is a seriously slick looking truck how you have it set up! good luck!


ive been pretty biased and i agree 100 percent with these statements


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice truck?
Always looking for options.

How much?


----------



## wayside (Jan 28, 2009)

i dont like Tundras but that has to be the nicest one i have seen looks mean .


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

it is only the dx model, so it was almost stripped down to nothing. So I got it for about 25 brnad new, it had just come off the hauler and been put on the lot. It was pretty ugly with the factory steel wheels. Yep STEEL wheels. I had the dealer install the lift and tires, then I tinted the windows, and put in a spray liner.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Loni Nice looking truck. Nice looking setup. And that was a fantastic video. I have always loved my Toys. I like to pull with my Chevy. For Plowing my ford Superduty works great. I live up in the Ogden area. Most of my accounts I have to compound push into large piles. That type of stuff can be hard on the frame. Are you not worried about setting off your air bags? do you have a heavey enough payload to care over a ton of salt with you? What area in Utah do you plow? And what do you mean we are done with snow? I'm still hoping!


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I think the snow is going to be in the mountains for a few more weeks but down here in the valleys I think we are all but finished. I live in Layton. We got more than average this year. All of my seasonals I am losing money on now, and as for my per push accounts, I am really just hoping I dont have to plow anymore this year. I work full time elsewhere and do all of the plowing as a side job and I am just to the point now that I want to relax a little. 
I usually carry about 400 lbs of salt with me, my storage shed is right in the middle of all my lots and I can just stop by and get more if needed. I dont have any worries with the airbags, I am very reserved with my truck and dont slam into my snow banks, I just stack to the best of my ability. But like I said, so far so good.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 7.5' SD on my Tundra. But I wish I had got the 7.5' HD for it. The Fisher dealer toled me a 7.5' HD was to much weight so I went with the 7.5' SD.


----------

